# Simple Hand, another method.



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is another simple method of making hands.
Start with a wire frame of 18 gauge wire, tape the palm area to hold it together while you work on it. Wrap each finger with a plastic grocery bag starting at the tip and work down. Wrap the extra around the palm of the hand and tape to secure. This hand works well in gloves or can be coated with latex and then stained as needed. The end of the wire frame can be inserted into pvc pipe so it can be connected to other parts. And with the wire frame they are poseable and can hold small amounts of weight. If they need to hold more, then go to 16 gauge wire for the frame.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can't have too many simple hands how-tos

I'll bet these would work with that heat gun method of corpsing, as long as you're in a properly ventilated area when you start melting plastic bags.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I hadn't thought of that Roxy. I will hit one of these hands with a heat gun an let you know how it goes. "Properly ventilated" bah, what's a few brain cells for the advancement of Halloween science.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

When I think of the cancer causing materials and toxic fumes I've exposed myself to I sit and wonder why I'm not dead or dying.

I agree! We can never have too many hand tutorials.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> You can't have too many simple hands how-tos
> 
> I'll bet these would work with that heat gun method of corpsing, as long as you're in a properly ventilated area when you start melting plastic bags.


Well it did tighten up some of the loose spots but short of melting it I can't see that it helped much. You can change the fingers by changing how tight you twist the bag before wrapping in on the wires.


----------

